# Hp dv9000 vga onboard problem



## alesxy

please help me out, my HP DV9000 PAVILLION onboard vga.every other thing is working fine, but the onboard vga still not making the screen to display. initially i change the screen after which it works for three weeks the problem continue.please what i can i do.


----------



## bogamebo123

Hi,

If you are still having the Video / Blank Display issue with your HP Dv 9000, 6000 or 2000 series laptops, i would really encourage you to take a look at this below video.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bnkQNmKauEc

It has helped me twice while i was fixing the vga issue with my and my brothers laptop.

Hope that helps


----------



## ChrisLJones

I had the same problem. I have an HP Pavilion DV9700. It's a decent machine, when it works. Two hard drives, nice screen - it seemed like a good choice at the time. But I was using it one evening working on a very important paper for work when the screen got all distorted. I couldn't move the mouse or anything. I unplugged it thinking maybe it just needed to cool down because it always ran hot. A few minutes later I plugged it back in, and the screen wouldn't come up at all. 
Luckily I had my desktop as a backup, so I was still able to get my work done! I found a place in Florida called Precision Division. They specialize in circuit-level laptop motherboard repair. I sent them an email, telling them about my DV9700 and they told me that it was something they fixed on a daily basis. The explained the procedure. I didn't really understand the technical terms but it sounded good. Anyway I shipped the beast off - and they were able to fix it. They made some improvements to the laptop so that it would last longer. My laptop now has two fans! The only problem with that is that it drains the battery faster but I hardly ever run it on battery. They told me that it's best to leave the battery out while I'm at home, because it will help the laptop stay cooler and reduce wear and tear on the battery but I'm lazy and don't like to remove it if I don't have to. It's been a few months now since I got this thing fixed and it's still going strong. I'm trying to get in on that class action lawsuit against HP but I think it might be a little late. No big deal but it would be nice if they reimbursed me for my repair. If this notebook ever goes I'm not sure what I'd buy, HP isn't "terrible" but I was told that Toshiba makes some really dependable laptops.


----------



## SoMeAm

ChrisLJones said:


> I had the same problem. I have an HP Pavilion DV9700. It's a decent machine, when it works. Two hard drives, nice screen - it seemed like a good choice at the time. But I was using it one evening working on a very important paper for work when the screen got all distorted. I couldn't move the mouse or anything. I unplugged it thinking maybe it just needed to cool down because it always ran hot. A few minutes later I plugged it back in, and the screen wouldn't come up at all.
> Luckily I had my desktop as a backup, so I was still able to get my work done! I found a place in Florida called Precision Division. They specialize in circuit-level laptop motherboard repair. I sent them an email, telling them about my DV9700 and they told me that it was something they fixed on a daily basis. The explained the procedure. I didn't really understand the technical terms but it sounded good. Anyway I shipped the beast off - and they were able to fix it. They made some improvements to the laptop so that it would last longer. My laptop now has two fans! The only problem with that is that it drains the battery faster but I hardly ever run it on battery. They told me that it's best to leave the battery out while I'm at home, because it will help the laptop stay cooler and reduce wear and tear on the battery but I'm lazy and don't like to remove it if I don't have to. It's been a few months now since I got this thing fixed and it's still going strong. I'm trying to get in on that class action lawsuit against HP but I think it might be a little late. No big deal but it would be nice if they reimbursed me for my repair. If this notebook ever goes I'm not sure what I'd buy, HP isn't "terrible" but I was told that Toshiba makes some really dependable laptops.


----
Chris, 

Your response caught my attention since you referenced a lawsuit involving the HP DV9700 series.  I am not aware of a  DV9700 class action lawsuit.  Are you referring to the Nvidia lawsuit?  

Regards,

Priscilla,
HP Social Media Ambassador

The views expressed in my contributions are my own and do not necessarily reflect the views and strategy of HP.


----------

